# receptacle from drop ceiling



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Have to put in a receptacle for cash register in middle of store.Have a drop ceiling above ,my thought was to put in a length of EMT from J box in ceiling down to register counter and support it there. Does that sound like a normal way to do that , Or does anyone have a better looking way to do it.?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.cableorganizer.com/tele-power-poles/


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah the power poles.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Definitely use a power pole.

Chris


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

if they dont mind the look of emt i'd do it...those tele poles are over priced but
so is everything and the cust is paying. jmo


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

raider1 said:


> Definitely use a power pole.
> 
> Chris


 
Id guess there will be some type of communication cables also.

I would go with the power pole.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

What ever you use, the tele-data guys will be right behind you. Just ask the customer, "Do you want half a dozen blue cat 6 cables tie wrapped to the outside of my conduit or would you rather have them hidden inside a nice painted power pole?"


----------

